# meter to service panel, what wire are you using?



## ChristopherElectric (Jan 8, 2013)

Just curious as to how guys are doing it in different parts of the country, I am in rural Wisconsin. I'm talking about the service entrance conductors from the meter to the main panel. we always use the appropriate size thwn copper conductors. We also use them for overhead services to the weatherhead. Just wondering how others are doing it or what other citys are requiring.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I normally see it done with (I can't believe I'm gonna say it...) SE cable with AL conductors.

Pete


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

aluminum SEU is the standard for SE PA.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> aluminum SEU is the standard for SE PA.


Same in ne pa


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

In Canada, at least Alberta we use any kind of X-link wire for overhead. For underground services there are many options. The most common is to use USEB cable or teck/ACWU. I rarely see individual wires pulled into conduit underground.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> I normally see it done with (I can't believe I'm gonna say it...) SE cable with AL conductors.
> 
> Pete


dear god you had to go there:laughing:


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here in Chicago and suburbs we use a rigid mast to poa then from meter to house is also rigid.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

seabee41 said:


> Here in Chicago and suburbs we use a rigid mast to poa then from meter to house is also rigid.


Chicago use pipe for everything ......... you guys are weird. :laughing:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

We use XHHW compact AL conductors here in some sort of conduit.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I use either AL SE cable or AL conductors in PVC. Copper is for suckers. :laughing:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use a meter/main combo panel, so I don't have to wire anything between the meter and service disconnect.

Otherwise, it's PVC conduit, with XHHW AL conductors, or THHN copper if the customer wants to pay for it.


----------



## ChristopherElectric (Jan 8, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Chicago use pipe for everything ......... you guys are weird. :laughing:


So you dont use any pipe where you are? We use rigid from meter to weatherhead, then rigid, or pvc from meter to main.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

ChristopherElectric said:


> Just curious as to how guys are doing it in different parts of the country, I am in rural Wisconsin. I'm talking about the service entrance conductors from the meter to the main panel. we always use the appropriate size thwn copper conductors. We also use them for overhead services to the weatherhead. Just wondering how others are doing it or what other citys are requiring.


I do live in Wisconsin and I do show up from time to time.

For the type of conductor for overhead I use either alum or copper depending on the set up and from meter to breaker box it will be again either way depending on the set up and what the customer want. ( I know few customer will request copper so I do it )




ChristopherElectric said:


> So you dont use any pipe where you are? We use rigid from meter to weatherhead, then rigid, or pvc from meter to main.


Not in NorthEast Wisconsin it is mixed bag around here few EC's do run full Alum SE cable from weather head to meter to main panel.

I have done like that once a while when I am in Wisconsin.

But over here in France where I am now it is 70/30 ratio due majorty are copper but smaller number is for Alum conductors but not the same type of conductors or cable over here.

Most service entrance cables over here use the SWA cables which it much tougher than SE cable.

I will post what our SWA cable look like.











Just be aware that the SWA cable I posted above they will come in either alum or copper verison and wide varity of size as well.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

frenchelectrican, you should post more pictures of what you do in France. I would be really interested.

How do you guys deal with the stone houses? Pipe? Cables?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

PVC conduit and compact AL xlpe or copper if the customer wants to pay extra.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

SE and XHHW in pvc once in a while.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Switched said:


> frenchelectrican, you should post more pictures of what you do in France. I would be really interested.
> 
> How do you guys deal with the stone houses? Pipe? Cables?


Bonjour Switched.,

I will upper the antie a bit for ya ., I will find a youtube what typical French sparkys use on typical construction. ( give me a little time to find it)

For the stone house genrally mixed bag depending on what it will be run and it kinda pretty common to use both in most case but for flats ( apartments ) or condo's automatic conduit no cable are allowed espcally in Paris metro area. single famly homes in Paris Metro can use either way.

But majorty of the structures in Metro Paris even other large metros have simauir rules normally rather run them in pipe .,, 

But if used convential stick buildings we can do either way just like ya guys done in state side.

Most of the conduit in resdential useally use plastique but there are few case we do use the steel conduits ( commeral buildings only allow steel conduit in majorty of areas )

Now for SWA cable to strip them they are simauir to the SE cable but the termation methold is complety diffrent due the outer steel conductors is used as earth conductor and we do have speical fitting to hook them up.

I will give a quick run down how we do it over here:

A) strip back the outer SWA cable sheating.
B) cut off the excess SWA conductors.
C) put on earth fitting which it will look simauir to compression fittings but interal deisgn is differnt due it have wedge fitting to hold the earth conductors.
D) strip off interal conductor protection sheating.
E) strip off the conductor and put it in the connector devices as need to.

The time to do all of this will varies a bit depending on size and numbers of conductors.

The common 55mm2cable ( which it is simuair to your 1/0 AWG cable ) will useally take about 20 minites do done it properly.

I just recentally got the 240mm2 cable done yesterday and it took me about 35 minites ( very fast for this type of cable ) and the 240mm2 is the same as your 500 KCM conductors.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Switched said:


> frenchelectrican, you should post more pictures of what you do in France. I would be really interested.
> 
> How do you guys deal with the stone houses? Pipe? Cables?


I will post one youtube on this part and this is a monophase system with oringal old fuse panel ( Oui it was mini fuse cartage ) to modern breaker panel with subgroup in there ( there is 5 submains in there ) 





 
I will find more and I may end up run it own thread on this part so it will not get too far off track from the oringal topic.

And this youtube veido you may noticed that we do have mixed bag of conduit and cables and yeah of course you will spot a semi hidden junciton box there.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

AL Se cable all day. Try using conduit and you will get laughed off the bid. Sad. I really hate se cable but o well


----------



## 100wattskunk (Mar 13, 2013)

Here in K.y., We mostly use SE from meter to main panel...mostly....


----------

